# plasma TV und Frost/kälte



## Maroma (12. Oktober 2012)

*plasma TV und Frost/kälte*

Also habe auf einem Wochenendgplatz einen Plasmafernseher stehen da über die Wintermonate nur Spodaridisch zum Wochenendplatz gefahren wird und auch in der Zeit nicht geheizt wird wenn keiner da ist, wollte ich mal fragen wie das mit der Kälte aussieht ob die Plasma Fernseher Frost bzw Kälte vertragen können.

Mir ist natürlich bewusst das wenn die Bude wieder aufegeheizt werden muss, das man nicht sofort den Fernseher einschalten sollte wegen Kondeswasser.

Aber es geht halt nur um die Lagerung oder ob ich das Gerät lieber mit nach Hause nehmen soll über die Wintermonate.

Beim Röhrenfernseher Kühlschrank e.c.t. gabs nie Probleme.

danke im vorraus.


----------



## milesdavis (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: plasma TV und Frost/kälte*

in der bedienungsanleitung von elektronikgeräten steht doch immer die ideale Betriebstemperatur! Aber generell mal sollte die Luftfeuchtigkeit natürlich nicht zu hoch sein.


----------



## rumor (14. Oktober 2012)

Bei Plasmas kann's ganz besonders zu Problemen kommen. LCD sind natürlich auch sehr empfindlich was Frost angeht. Abgegessenen davon ist die ganze steuerungselektronik usw nicht für "überwintern" ausgelegt.

Ich würde das Ding mitnehmen. Selbst wenn er 1 oder gar 2 Winter überlebt ist die ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit extrem hoch.

Plasmas sind aufgrund ihrer Struktur aus winzigen Zellen ziemlich frostempfindlich. LCDs (liquid Crystal Display) , naja, muss ich da mehr sagen ?

Hinzu kommt die generell schlechte Verarbeitung bei beinahe allen Platinen der Hersteller. Nur ganz wenige (Löwe) haben wirklich gute Materialien und Fertigungstechnik im Bereich der Elektronik. Aber das displayproblem teilen alle.

Dazu kommt das du kaum kontrollieren kannst ob vielleicht doch noch Kondenswasser drin ist. Und da son Plasma mit Hochspannung arbeitet.... Naja.... 

Fazit : das Risiko ist zu groß.

P.s. Im Campingwagen eines bekannten hängt ein LCD. Extra mit Aufkleber : " nicht kälter als +5 grad Celsius Lagern "

Gruss


----------



## Superwip (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: plasma TV und Frost/kälte*

Die meisten Plasmas haben einen angegebenen Betriebsbereich von 0-35°C laut Hersteller.

Da ist natürlich immer ein gewisser Sicherheitsabstand mit eingerechnet und bei der Lagertemperatur kann man auch gerne noch etwas weiter runtergehen auch wenn ich noch nie eine Lagertemperaturangabe für Plasmas gesehen habe.

-> Der Plasma TV wird *wahrscheinlich* auch Lagertemperaturen deutlich unter 0°C überleben
-> Allerdings geht bei Temperaturen unter 0°C und damit verbundenen Schäden freilich die Garantie verloren

Soweit ich weiß sind Plasmas übrigens tendentiell weniger kälteempfindlich als LCDs.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: plasma TV und Frost/kälte*

Gibt es da keinen Blockwart ähh Platzwart, der irgendwo ein Tipi mit Lagerfeuer bietet?


----------



## rumor (14. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es da keinen Blockwart ähh Platzwart, der irgendwo ein Tipi mit Lagerfeuer bietet?



Ja, der freut sich bestimmt wenn jemand seinen Fernseher zur "Aufbewahrung" abgibt  am besten mit Lagerfeuer DVD 
Ernsthaft : gute Idee


----------

